# High-end Va Beach bike shops?



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Going down to Virginia Beach (VA) for one of my son's soccer tourney this weekend (Columbus Day) - any high end shops down there worth checking out? 

No real needs, just always like going to a really nice shop. Reminds me of the shops reviewed on the website/blog Belgian Knee Warmers, where he visits diff shops around the country and details their delights and special qualities.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

About the most "High End" shop we have would be the Conte's on Laskin Road. A few years back they always were well stocked with some very nice road bikes. Of late they really don't have much beyond a few high end Cdales, Giants etc.

Not at all worth visiting IMO.

Do you plan doing any riding while you are here? I'll be busy Sunday with a B-day party for my 10 y/o but would love to try and ride with you Saturday or Monday.

Depending on your size, I may even be able to hook you up with a bike if need be.

Where will you be staying?


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

Lifelover -

Thanks for the info - guess it's not worth seeking out this shop. I will not likely have any time for riding, but if I'm correct you're coming up for the DC gathering, right? I hope to be there, at least for Sat's ride (Sunday is usually consumed with both boys' travel soccer games. Hope I'll be able to meet you then and again thanks for the response.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

wgp said:


> Lifelover -
> 
> Thanks for the info - guess it's not worth seeking out this shop. I will not likely have any time for riding, but if I'm correct you're coming up for the DC gathering, right? I hope to be there, at least for Sat's ride (Sunday is usually consumed with both boys' travel soccer games. Hope I'll be able to meet you then and again thanks for the response.


I do plan on making the DC trip but most likely will only be there one of the two days. As of now I'm thinking it will be Sunday but that could change based on the rides. I'm really hoping for an early morning monument ride.

If you change your mind about trying to get a ride in while you are here let me know. There is an early morning (7:30) group ride that is fun on Saturdays. Some of my favorite riding around here is near the beach on bike paths or sidewalks and thru some high end neighborhoods. 

I have a couple of bikes in working order in the 58 range and a medium Fastback. 

I'll PM you my cell # in case you change your mind.

Hope to see you in DC


----------

